# 1959 Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV 3 Speed



## kingfish254 (Sep 15, 2013)

Picked up this Jaguar last weekend at a yard sale. Adjusted the shifting and took it for a ride last week. It's a great riding bike for sure.
She cleaned up really well too. It's not complete, but what is there appears to be original.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 15, 2013)

*Nice Bike!*

What a clean bike!. How much did you pay for it?...........Wayne


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 15, 2013)

*Wow!*

That's nice for a yard sale find, even without the tank. How much?


----------



## kingfish254 (Sep 15, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> What a clean bike!. How much did you pay for it?...........Wayne






57 spitfire said:


> That's nice for a yard sale find, even without the tank. How much?




I was really surprised when I came up on it. I was even a good hour behind on the sale and it was still there. Since I have it in the For Sale section now, I would rather not reveal what I paid for it, but I got a very good deal.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice solid Jag.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 16, 2013)

*Tank*

I have the tank for that bike that I have been holding on to for about 20 years now just in case you're interested...

PM me if so


----------



## kingfish254 (Sep 16, 2013)

oskisan said:


> I have the tank for that bike that I have been holding on to for about 20 years now just in case you're interested...
> 
> PM me if so




I appreciate the offer (PM sent for price).  But actually, I have the Jag posted for sale.  Maybe you could buy the Jag to make you 20 years of tank storage worth it??

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...winn-Jaguar-Mark-IV-Austrian-3-Speed-FOR-SALE


----------



## kingfish254 (Sep 16, 2013)

oldfart36 said:


> Nice solid Jag.




Thanks buddy!


----------

